# K1 moving bed not moving



## DavidW (11 Aug 2016)

Hi I started my sump for the first time today and it's all working well but the K1 media section isn't tumbling. I've got 5 litres of K1 in a 10 litre section with 2 ring air stones powered by a eheim 400 air pump.

Any thoughts as to why it's not tumbling?

Thanks


----------



## Daveslaney (11 Aug 2016)

Its the mould release wax they use in the making of it.Usualy takes a couple of days to wear off then it will fluidise properly.Used to happen with regular K1 so i assume the micro is the same.


----------



## DavidW (11 Aug 2016)

Thanks for the info


----------



## zozo (12 Aug 2016)

It indeed takes a while, it also needs to colonize with bacteria first and then it will get heavier and lose a bit buoyancy. This can take several weeks. In my case it was only pushed aside by the air bubbles and accumulated floating  in the corners with only the lower parts tumbling a bit. In time this will improve when they gain bacterial weight.


----------



## DavidW (18 Aug 2016)

Well its been nearly a week and my moving bed has started moving  I guess the bacteria have started to setup home! thanks for the info guys


----------

